# PM reduced hostess to tears over meal



## metric (3 April 2009)

RAAF flight attendant abused by Prime Minister Kevin Rudd after special meal request

By Steve Lewis and Ian McPhedran
The Daily Telegraph
April 03, 2009 12:01am

KEVIN Rudd reduced a young female RAAF cabin attendant to tears with a tirade of abuse because he did not get a meal he wanted during a VIP flight. 

The Prime Minister was forced to apologise for his behaviour, which appalled a number of senior Government officials. 

An official report was filed by the flight crew about the behaviour of VIP No. 1 - Mr Rudd - after the flight from Port Moresby to Canberra in late January, The Daily Telegraph reports.

Mr Rudd, who had attended the Pacific Islands Forum, was told by the 23-year-old flight attendant that his request for a "special" meal - he is on a meat-free diet - could not be met. 

Sources said the PM reacted "strongly" and a heated exchange followed. The attendant burst into tears and reported the matter to the senior cabin attendant. 



She later composed herself and continued with the in-flight service. 

"The crew were distressed but later in flight apologies were made by all," the report says. 

It is believed Mr Rudd made a personal apology. 

The PM's chief spin doctor, Lachlan Harris, initially tried to cover up the incident with a flat denial that it had even occurred. 

But the report by the Commander of the VIP fleet, Group Capt Peter Wood, leaves no doubt about Mr Rudd's behaviour. 

It says cabin crew on board the taxpayer-funded Boeing 737 VIP aircraft were not even aware of Mr Rudd's special meal request. 

Mr Rudd has been losing weight and is on a non-red meat and fruit only dessert diet. 

It is not the first unsavoury incident involving Mr Rudd and RAAF cabin crew. 

During a flight between Sydney and Canberra last June he became "extremely irritated" when the only food on offer was gourmet sandwiches, rather than a hot meal, a source said. 

The Boeing 737 VIP jet costs more than $28,000 an hour to run and the first-class service includes the best available food, wine, spirits and beer. 

The Port Moresby-Canberra flight would have cost taxpayers about $150,000. 

The flying visit to PNG included a "who's who" of senior public servants, who spent the return flight putting the finishing touches to the Government's $42 billion economic stimulus package. 

Last year Mr Rudd admitted to not being a very careful eater after eating a dodgy pie at the footy. 

"I don't pay a whole lot of attention to what I eat. When someone hands me something I stick it in my mouth, so there's a problem with that," he said. 

And according to his wife Therese Rein he makes a "fierce" chocolate cake. 

The Defence Department said it was not appropriate to comment on the service provided by No. 34 Squadron on its aircraft. 

A spokesman for Mr Rudd, who is in London for the G20 Summit, said the PM was happy with the service. 

"The Prime Minister travels on the special purpose aircraft all of the time and is very happy with the outstanding level of service provided by the dedicated members of the 34 Squadron," the spokesman said. 

Air force flight attendants are paid between $47,000 and $68,000 a year and are required to display a high degree of courtesy and discretion and be able to work unsupervised.

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25282835-5000540,00.html


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

I just saw this article and was about to post it myself.

Is this the REAL Kevin Rudd ?, you or I wouldnt do this but this little pidgeon toed dictator didnt get his din dins the way he wanted and abused someone who couldnt defend themselves.

Hawke did the same thing to a tailor once.

Real supporters of working people arent they - pigs..........


----------



## Solly (3 April 2009)

Shame Kevie...that's no way to treat an FA. 
Next time you call and book your next flight, make sure your frequent flyers profile is updated..:


----------



## metric (3 April 2009)

" I DEMAND EAR WAX WITH THAT..!!!"


.


----------



## tech/a (3 April 2009)

Sack him I say!


----------



## moXJO (3 April 2009)

Gillard must be rubbing her hands together. I would prefer her over the Ruddmeister.


----------



## tech/a (3 April 2009)

moXJO said:


> Gillard must be rubbing her hands together. I would prefer her over the Ruddmeister.





You should be sacked as well.


----------



## pointr (3 April 2009)

I'm glad to see the general mood of the comments on ASF about our precious little PM on this issue. A person in his position could not pick a softer target than an airforce hostess, this poor girl is bound by a rigid military discipline system as well as rules of courtesy. The more I see and hear of our PM the more I find to dislike. Disappointingly the few comments I read on Newscorps site seemed to support his 'spoilt boy' behaviour and dismiss the reported initial denial by Rudd's spin doctor.


----------



## moXJO (3 April 2009)

tech/a said:


> You should be sacked as well.




Hey, I could have said Swann


----------



## investorpaul (3 April 2009)

Rudd is an idiot ..... full stop.


----------



## Basilica (3 April 2009)

If any of us treated a FA like that on a Quantas flight we would be banned from traveling with Quantas again. Perhaps the RAAF should ban him and let him experience service aboard the commercial flights. I also would prefer Gillard.


----------



## Temjin (3 April 2009)

Ahhh, it's just human emotions at work. 

I don't think anyone of us would have the BEST EQ in the world that would restraint us from being "pissed off" in any unfavourable situation. So I doubt our PM could do the same either.

But having said that, he should have done better and not blame (presumably that HE DID) on the flight attendant because it wasn't really her fault for preparing the special meals anyway. 

It's all media beatup!


----------



## Ageo (3 April 2009)

Could have been worse, he could have joined the mile high club


----------



## glads262 (3 April 2009)

Kevin Rudd does not represent me as an Australian.

He is not easy going. He talks down to people. He is rude. He is elitist. He looks like a diplomat, not a leader. Whenever he speaks it is like he is making a formal speech. He expresses his views as "facts" and forces them on others. He makes no hard decisions. He cannot admit when he is wrong. He is a control freak.

He is an embarrassment to Australians.

For god sake, bring on the next election. I for one am sick to death of a government that does nothing but whinge about the opposition for opposing their "factual" views.


----------



## Dukey (3 April 2009)

Temjin said:


> Ahhh, it's just human emotions at work.
> 
> I don't think anyone of us would have the BEST EQ in the world that would restraint us from being "pissed off" in any unfavourable situation. So I doubt our PM could do the same either.
> 
> ...




Exactly...
has anyone here ever had a bad day?
- jumped to conclusions?
- made a mistake?
..... thought not 

thousands of people do it everyday and nobody gives a toss.
The apology is just as important as the mis-deed IMO.


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

Dukey said:


> Exactly...
> has anyone here ever had a bad day?
> - jumped to conclusions?
> - made a mistake?
> ...




I've never abused a woman or girl trying to do her job, the man is well.........the list is too large, I dislike him more as time goes on.

To abuse/bully a woman like that shows his true colors.


----------



## pilots (3 April 2009)

Hell he should fly with Qantas then he would have some thing to complain about when he got a meal.


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 April 2009)

I thought it was courageous of Commander of the VIP fleet, Group Capt Peter Woods to support his fellow crew members.Everyone is just flesh and blood.Equal in an eternal sense that each of us are on this planet for a brief time to live our lives with other people. 
So often we see people with money and/or positions of power, assume the `holier than thou` mind set.    

Standing in a field, alone and naked with no one to help, one is no greater nor lesser than anyone else.


----------



## Julia (3 April 2009)

glads262 said:


> Kevin Rudd does not represent me as an Australian.
> 
> He is not easy going. He talks down to people. He is rude. He is elitist. He looks like a diplomat, not a leader. Whenever he speaks it is like he is making a formal speech. He expresses his views as "facts" and forces them on others. He makes no hard decisions. He cannot admit when he is wrong. He is a control freak.
> 
> ...



Sadly, if there were to be an election now, Rudd would be elected, such is the superficial understanding of the majority of the electorate.   His ratings continue to soar as people receive their hand outs.   Do you think they consider the measures that will be required when pay back time comes?   Not ***** likely!

Perhaps when the May budget is delivered, with many cuts to essential programmes, the penny might begin to drop.

Re this current incident, he's showing his true colours imo in bullying a young woman.


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 April 2009)

What a lousy way to behave.


----------



## glads262 (3 April 2009)

You do have to wonder about voters. Rudd was elected on populist opinions on issues where we as a country have very little control. ie - climate change, cost of fuel etc. 
He has not delivered on climate change, water, fuel prices, grocery prices, infrastructure... need I go on.

Hopefully people are starting to realise this. My wife & mother in law swung their vote Rudds way, but they will not make that choice twice.

Back to the subject though - Rudd - picking on an airline hostess. You gutless excuse for an Australian. What do you think was going to happen. She was going to step off the plane and get you maccas drive thru??


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

glads262 said:


> You do have to wonder about voters. Rudd was elected on populist opinions on issues where we as a country have very little control. ie - climate change, cost of fuel etc.
> He has not delivered on climate change, water, fuel prices, grocery prices, infrastructure... need I go on.
> 
> Hopefully people are starting to realise this. My wife & mother in law swung their vote Rudds way, but they will not make that choice twice.
> ...




Agree with both your posts glads262, well said.


----------



## basilio (3 April 2009)

Rudd can be an arrogant , rude SOB can't he. And it was crass to pick on the poor flight attendant.

But when I contrast him to some other politicians , Howard for one, I still believe he is in another (much better) league.

Why?

He actually has brains and can see past the 4 corners of one room. He recognised how badly Australia treated its original citizens and hopefully we can make changes to redress that situation.  He does have the strength of will to mix it in the unforgiving political field.
Finally when he does stuff up he apologizes quickly and honestly. Just can't remember Howard ever apologizing for anything. Children overboard for example. Treatment of refugees. Takeover of the waterfront..


----------



## steve999 (3 April 2009)

Rudd may be a bit of a dud, but there was no way I was voting for Howard last election, I suspect it was the same for many people. Rudd didn't win, Howard lost.

I can't ever imagine yelling/abusing a flight attendant for not bringing my correct meal... That is definitely not a good way to act.


----------



## Dukey (3 April 2009)

So does anybody here have an actual transcript of the 'conversation' that took place - or are we all just being sucked in by the media hype and making assumptions about what was actually said to whom, and by whom.

I'm not condoning any form of abuse at all - but as 'media consumers' we need to realise that media organisations profit hugely from muck raking and making mountains out of molehills wherever they can.
It's also quite possible that the someone overeacted - taking a customers frustrated criticism on board as a personal affront - which also happens regularly. 

It happened the other day at work - coworker 1 (fem) made a silly but non-personal comment. Coworker 2 (fem) burst into tears and left the room. She later said she'd had a bad morning with family issues etc.

... my point - nothing is as the media portrays it to be... and we will probably never know the exact nature of the exchange - so why make judgements about something when we don't know all the facts???

-

I agree with basilio - compared to little johnny - kevvy -_ usually_ - is on a higher moral plane altogether, and I'm much happier to be living under a PM who's above using using hapless refugees as a scare tactic to win an election. Ruddy's true strength will show through again - probably in response to this media frenzy.

And as far as the governments response to the GFC is concerned - does anybody really believe that the libs would do anything significantly different if they were still in power - handouts etc. of course they wouldn't! The are the _opposition_ now ... so they _OPPOSE_! thats their job! But if they were in power they'd be arguing for the same handouts...
- more


----------



## Macquack (3 April 2009)

Agree with both your posts Dukey, well said.


----------



## Old Mate (3 April 2009)

My opinion of Rudd has been lowered even further. He just screams of insincerity and smugness everytime he speaks and I am yet to hear him actually answer a question properly. He always just goes off on a tangent about some other great stuff he's supposedly doing. 

Then again I have very little respect for the media and how they spin things to grab people's attention. So I'm reluctant to pass judgement without knowing more.


----------



## Beenjammin (3 April 2009)

Dukey said:


> So does anybody here have an actual transcript of the 'conversation' that took place - or are we all just being sucked in by the media hype and making assumptions about what was actually said to whom, and by whom.
> 
> I'm not condoning any form of abuse at all - but as 'media consumers' we need to realise that media organisations profit hugely from muck raking and making mountains out of molehills wherever they can.
> It's also quite possible that the someone overeacted - taking a customers frustrated criticism on board as a personal affront - which also happens regularly.
> ...




Spot on Dukey - anyone notice the source of this groundbreaking story? That doyen of truth, justice and credible journalism the Daily Telegraph:. The rest of the papers picked it up on the Wires service and added their own teaspoon of vinegar to liven up another non-story.

Im not a Rudd fan but these stories are timewasting beat-ups to help move more papers and ad space at the Kath & Kim end of the media food chain. Im just annoyed the Terrors NWS stablemate the Australian chose to run with this tat as well. 

Anyway, the RAAF should know better - imagine if they'd have served that meal to a visiting foreign diplomat who follows a veg diet? Major international incident. He's our PM and if we cant get those kind of basics right that doesn't speak well for our armed forces - that should be the story.


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

Beenjammin said:


> Spot on Dukey - anyone notice the source of this groundbreaking story? That doyen of truth, justice and credible journalism the Daily Telegraph:. The rest of the papers picked it up on the Wires service and added their own teaspoon of vinegar to liven up another non-story.
> 
> Im not a Rudd fan but these stories are timewasting beat-ups to help move more papers and ad space at the Kath & Kim end of the media food chain. Im just annoyed the Terrors NWS stablemate the Australian chose to run with this tat as well.
> 
> Anyway, the RAAF should know better - imagine if they'd have served that meal to a visiting foreign diplomat who follows a veg diet? Major international incident. He's our PM and if we cant get those kind of basics right that doesn't speak well for our armed forces - that should be the story.




That's BS Kevey didn't get his din dins and couldn't handle it, big girl.

The report was correct and not denied by Rudd or anyone else, no beat up just a reflection on what a shallow piece of work this Chinese girlyboy really is.


----------



## Adam A (3 April 2009)

Isnt this trolley dolly in the RAAF ?

Tears?

God help us if some one actually fires a gun near her?

I mean really, was on qf 3078 last week syd to nyny and they tried to serve me Languedoc Sauvigon Blanv 1967  instead of my requested 1966 boy did i tear them a new one 

And dont get me started on the quality of the caviar! !

Seriously if you cant lord it over the staff whats the point 

GO KEVI 747


----------



## Beenjammin (3 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> what a shallow piece of work this Chinese girlyboy really is.




As I said, the Kath & Kim end of the media food chain.

I dont like Rudd but I dislike ignorant racial slurs like that even less. Please show some decorum.


----------



## gfresh (3 April 2009)

Who cares? seriously.. 

Girl cries after being yelled at by grumpy old man, happens all the time in situations all across Australia. Harden up little girl, aren't you meant to be working for the RAAF?


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

Beenjammin said:


> As I said, the Kath & Kim end of the media food chain.
> 
> I dont like Rudd but I dislike ignorant racial slurs like that even less. Please show some decorum.




Don't judge others on the basis of your own ignorance, I was referring to his preference for China over Australia.


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

gfresh said:


> Harden up little girl, aren't you meant to be working for the RAAF?




Yeah she should have told him to **** off and make his own din dins , the woos.


----------



## beerwm (3 April 2009)

Come on guys, give him a break.

Do you know how stressful bankcrupting Australia is?

:


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 April 2009)

Dukey said:


> So does anybody here have an actual transcript of the 'conversation' that took place - or are we all just being sucked in by the media hype and making assumptions about what was actually said to whom, and by whom.




Yeah you`re right there.It could very well have been K.R. shedding tears after the hostess said ...

No we haven`t got your effen mung bean meal and if you don`t effen like it you can effen get out at the the next effen airport.


----------



## gfresh (3 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Yeah she should have told him to **** off and make his own din dins , the woos.




Exactly  I know I love it when a woman talks to me like that  Okay, maybe she wouldn't be in that position to say that, but I'm sure not breaking down as opposed to being firm in response in saying no or just ignoring his tone would be the more mature position. I would have thought plenty of times she would have been talked to stirnly in a military environment by superiors and would be quite used to that sort of thing.  

Anyhow, wasn't there, don't know the true situation.


----------



## Buddy (3 April 2009)

I dont particularly care about this incident one way or the other. But what it does show, yet again, is the flaws in his character.  I have heard (OK its heresay) that the man has a bad temper, is rude to his staff, and basically a bit of an ********. Yes, I know the great unwashed love him (Can I have some more money, please, sir) but IMO he's a twit.


----------



## Beenjammin (3 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Don't judge others on the basis of your own ignorance, I was referring to his preference for China over Australia.




No, you're the one being ignorant, he doesn't prefer Chinese, he prefers Vegetarian.


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

Beenjammin said:


> I dont like Rudd but I dislike ignorant racial slurs like that even less. Please show some decorum.




That wasn't a racial slur Kath, it refers to Chinese effeminate boys who dress as women and work as prostitutes, they're all over Malaysia, or didn't you know .........or notice


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 April 2009)

Let us not forget Herbert Vere Ev***.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

gfresh said:


> Exactly  I know I love it when a woman talks to me like that  Okay, maybe she wouldn't be in that position to say that, but I'm sure not breaking down as opposed to being firm in response in saying no or just ignoring his tone would be the more mature position. I would have thought plenty of times she would have been talked to stirnly in a military environment by superiors and would be quite used to that sort of thing.
> 
> Anyhow, wasn't there, don't know the true situation.




The forces are staffed by human beings, she would have had her training but wasnt prepared for the self centered abuse from Rudd, who she would have expected better of, she was probably shocked, Rudd deserved a punch in the face though I guess the line is a bit long for anyone to bother joining that.


----------



## Beenjammin (3 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> That wasn't a racial slur Kath, it refers to Chinese effeminate boys who dress as women and work as prostitutes, they're all over Malaysia, or didn't you know .........or notice




I defer to your expertise - you are evidently more knowledgeable than I on the mattter.

Is it from first hand experience or did you read about them in the Telegraph too?


----------



## moXJO (3 April 2009)

Beenjammin said:


> I defer to your expertise - you are evidently more knowledgeable than I on the mattter.
> 
> Is it from first hand experience or did you read about them in the Telegraph too?




Ohhh snap


----------



## Beenjammin (3 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> That wasn't a racial slur Kath, it refers to Chinese effeminate boys who dress as women and work as prostitutes, they're all over Malaysia, or didn't you know .........or notice





OK, I accept it wasn't intended as a racial slur. One of the shortcomings of BB's. PLease accept my apologies for misunderstanding your intent.

BTW, Last time I looked Malaysia wasn't part of China....then again, what would I know. Lets ask Kev when he's finished dinner - hes usually in a better mood after hes eaten.



MrBurns said:


> effeminate boys who dress as women and work as prostitutes




Or better yet ask a flight attendant.


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

Beenjammin said:


> BTW, Last time I looked Malaysia wasn't part of China.




I didnt say it was, I was just saying thats where these girlyboys are best known. Read slowly, try to understand


----------



## Macquack (3 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> .....what a shallow piece of work this Chinese girlyboy really is.






MrBurns said:


> I was referring to his preference for China over Australia.




Keep back pedalling, Burns your a tosser.


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

Macquack said:


> Keep back pedalling, Burns your a tosser.




No thats your speciality.

Back peddaling ? you really dont understand do you ?


----------



## Beenjammin (3 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Read slowly, try to understand




So you are a Telegraph reader - you seem familiar with their slogan.


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

Beenjammin said:


> So you are a Telegraph reader - you seem familiar with their slogan.




No I specialise in hacking forums tracking posters by their IP then 
blowing their heads off, but you're safe I only target tossers


----------



## Dukey (3 April 2009)

Man... I go away to gobble some stew and look what happens.

... lets all kiss and make up now ... :remybussi.
In the words of Jeff..._. I love youse all!!!!!_
and so does kevvy.
(even if you are ignorant lib. voting ar....)
just kidding of course.... kind of !


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

Dukey said:


> Man... I go away to gobble some stew and look what happens.
> 
> ... lets all kiss and make up now ... :remybussi.
> In the words of Jeff..._. I love youse all!!!!!_
> ...





The only place I've seen more bling than in that post is when Beenjammin goes out to a bar


----------



## beerwm (3 April 2009)

Dukey said:


> Man... I go away to gobble some stew and look what happens.
> 
> ... lets all kiss and make up now ... :remybussi.
> In the words of Jeff..._. I love youse all!!!!!_
> ...




ooh, Dukey.

a labor voter, my condolences


----------



## nunthewiser (3 April 2009)

ROFLMAO


gotta love it


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

I love stew haven't had it for years, do you have it with Worcester sauce ?


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

Ad if the stews not j u s t right I'll abuse you , but only if you're not big enough to defend yourself - _ruddy runs and hides when hostess looks angry..._


----------



## Macquack (3 April 2009)

beerwm said:


> ooh, Dukey.
> 
> a labor voter, my *condolences*




Mate, look at the scoreboard. Dukey and myself are on the winning team (Labor). Winners are grinners, losers are Liberals.


----------



## nunthewiser (3 April 2009)

at least the lady involved might get her act together now 


onya ruddy 

nuff of this namby pamby pussy footin around these oversensitive types

imo she should of been sacked also


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

Macquack said:


> Mate, look at the scoreboard. .




Libs = full employment and growth.

Labor = unemployment and recession.

thats the facts, if thats winning ccount me out.


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> imo she should of been sacked also




Well under the Labor Govt it's on the cards.


----------



## nunthewiser (3 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Libs = full employment and growth.
> 
> Labor = unemployment and recession.
> 
> thats the facts, if thats winning ccount me out.





libs= financial mismanagement ,squandered the biggest boom in history

labour= attempting to fix said mismanagement


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> libs= financial mismanagement ,squandered the biggest boom in history
> 
> labour= fixing said mismanagement




No no no thats just your opinion, I quoted the FACTS


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> labour= attempting to fix said mismanagement




ROFL how can the little tosser fix anything when he cant even treat a lady with respect.


----------



## nunthewiser (3 April 2009)

love it when u talk dirty burnsy


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

Bitch


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 April 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Let us not forget Herbert Vere Ev***.
> 
> gg




Burnsie, all this Bikie crackdown must be stopping weed getting to you city folk. Relax.

gg


----------



## beerwm (3 April 2009)

Macquack said:


> Mate, look at the scoreboard. Dukey and myself are on the winning team (Labor). Winners are grinners, losers are Liberals.




sorry mac, didnt mean to leave you out,

my condolences, to you also


----------



## Macquack (3 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Bitch




Now your agreeing with Kevin Rudd. Make you mind up Burns.


----------



## beerwm (3 April 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> libs= financial mismanagement ,squandered the biggest boom in history
> 
> labour= attempting to fix said mismanagement




come on nun,

repaid debt, surplus, encourage super, regulated banks, promoted employment, workplace reforms,

dont think it was too bad


----------



## MrBurns (3 April 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Burnsie, all this Bikie crackdown must be stopping weed getting to you city folk. Relax.
> 
> gg




It's a bit like alcopops ban them go to scotch, ban weed go to H, I'm real relaxed - Remy Martin actually - better put the Bentley on blocks the poor people might think you got a payout or something and attack


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> It's a bit like alcopops ban them go to scotch, ban weed go to H, I'm real relaxed - Remy Martin actually - better put the Bentley on blocks the poor people might think you got a payout or something and attack




lol , will the Ruddmeister be another Bert?

gg


----------



## Dukey (3 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I love stew haven't had it for years, do you have it with Worcester sauce ?




There was some in the mix... but the red wine is the clincher.

(didn't think us labor voters drank wine did you!.. the world is changing comrades... get with it!)


----------



## Dukey (3 April 2009)

beerwm said:


> come on nun,
> 
> repaid debt, surplus, encourage super, regulated banks, promoted employment, workplace reforms,
> 
> dont think it was too bad




Add concentration camps for refugees to that list.


----------



## Dink (4 April 2009)

Very entertaining read folks. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Please keep up the banter. Now for my little rant...

I am sick of politicians saying sorry and using the excuse that they are simply normal people that make mistakes. Peter Beattie did it for years and people loved it. Only took 10 odd years for people to realise that he was actually hopeless and didn't do much at all. Kev is heading down the same track. I don't want a normal person to be PM. I want an extraordinary person to be our PM. 

What is it that he will be remembered for? At the moment he is lauded for symbolic gestures with very little substance - some examples

i. Saying sorry to the stolen generation - I feel deeply sorry to the indigenous population that everyone placed so much importance on this simple word. Have I seen any change in the state of aboriginal well being since - not a single bit. Plenty of promises and plenty of false hope. If this was an easy thing to deal with it would have been dealt with a long time ago. It made city folk feel very good about themselves but those at the coal face knew nothing would change as a result.

ii. Ratifying Kyoto - exactly what has happened since. An ETS which will ruin Australia and not really do much to reduce CO2 emissions. 

iii. 20-20 Summit - did we ever hear anything back regarding any proposals from this summit. Just appeared to be a publicity stunt where Kevin Rudd could hang out with famous people and get his ministers to push the policies they wanted discussed. 

Will his roll back of work choices be his defining moment. I very much doubt it. Maybe he will surprise me one day but I very much doubt it.

Kevin Rudd was elected by making people feel better about themselves when they were all a little bit guilty about things being so good.

One day we will have an extraordinary PM. Cannot see anyone on either side of politics that could be that person at the moment but towing either party line at the moment doesn't really lend to be extraordinary. 

PS. I don't like John Howard either but he was a man of substance and conviction. Albeit often misguided. Rudd is a man of spin and feelgood politics...


----------



## Miner (4 April 2009)

It was a culmination of Rudd''s frustration with not being able to show any gimmick due to economic recession. He thought ousting Kim B will be a piece of cake but his luck ran out. Probably he was expected to spend some time with the young air hostess in the **** PIT and she might have been not too obligingly. It was not stimulus enough  Who knows the real  reason of outburst.

But the heavily paid attache and PA to Rudd should also be sacked. Their job is to know when PM sneezes or what should be the colour of his toilet tissue. How they failed to advise the flight company about special meal by Mr Rudd ? 
Sheer incompetency and how do we think these people will be able to manage the economy. We did the same mistake by electing him as Americans did by electing George Bush second time. US is paying and so we are.


----------



## inenigma (4 April 2009)

Ageo said:


> Could have been worse, he could have joined the mile high club




Now that's a scarey thought....  Kinda like imagining your grandparents doing it...  UGH.


----------



## MrBurns (4 April 2009)

Dink said:


> i. Saying sorry to the stolen generation - I feel deeply sorry to the indigenous population that everyone placed so much importance on this simple word. .




I feel sorry for Aboriginals because stupid white people have spent multi millions on them with no result.
Couldnt someone identify their needs with an open cheque book ??????????

The rest I agree with.

I dont think anyone appreciated John Howard and Costello till now, Howard was a real leader, Rudd is nothing, a dangerous nothing too because he's worked out that as long as he keeps spending us into oblivion his popularity will remain high.


----------



## nulla nulla (4 April 2009)

Geez, if i was Prime Minister (and travelling on a Airforce VIP jet that is pretty much intended to be there to cater for flying me and my cronies arround) and i wanted a vegimite sandwich and an apple, i wouldn't be to pleased if someone told me they only had English water biscuits, french brie, goose liver pate' and french champagne. 
If the FA really did burst into tears, you would have to wonder what she was doing in the airforce anyway. Why didn't she stand up to him and tell him to make his own effing sandwich?


----------



## Julia (4 April 2009)

Dink said:


> Very entertaining read folks. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Please keep up the banter. Now for my little rant...
> 
> I am sick of politicians saying sorry and using the excuse that they are simply normal people that make mistakes. Peter Beattie did it for years and people loved it. Only took 10 odd years for people to realise that he was actually hopeless and didn't do much at all. Kev is heading down the same track. I don't want a normal person to be PM. I want an extraordinary person to be our PM.
> 
> ...



Dink:  great post.  I agree with everything you have said - Rudd consistently demonstrates that he is a bureaucrat overlaid with diplomat - smooth sounding talk backed with no substance.  It doesn't say much for the electorate that they are sucked in by this.  I don't believe a single thing Rudd does is designed to be for the benefit of Australia and Australians.
He is 100% about Kevin Rudd, especially his prancing about on the world stage.  I fear I'm developing a loathing of him which is in danger of becoming obsessive!!


----------



## sails (4 April 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> Geez, if i was Prime Minister (and travelling on a Airforce VIP jet that is pretty much intended to be there to cater for flying me and my cronies arround) and i wanted a vegimite sandwich and an apple, i wouldn't be to pleased if someone told me they only had English water biscuits, french brie, goose liver pate' and french champagne.
> If the FA really did burst into tears, you would have to wonder what she was doing in the airforce anyway. Why didn't she stand up to him and tell him to make his own effing sandwich?




I can't imagine it was just a little upset that caused the tears.  She was trained by the RAAF and as such, was probably pretty tough emotionally. For it to be reported, it must have been an extraordinary tirade.  In these times of increasing unemployment, people don't risk their jobs easily by spilling the beans over a some little upset.

Anyway, it's not just the FA - http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25287096-5000540,00.html



> PRIME Minister Kevin Rudd's short fuse and unreasonable demands have triggered an exodus of personal staff and a backlash from public servants.


----------



## gav (4 April 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> Why didn't she stand up to him and tell him to make his own effing sandwich?




Are you forgetting who she was serving?  You obviously have no idea about life in the military to make such a statement.


----------



## rederob (4 April 2009)

How pathetic can a Defence Department be.  
They refuse to comply with a Ministerial request to stop recovery action on overpayments.
And they can't even work out what meals to serve - not for the first time - on a plane that specifically caters for VIP flights.
Defence is a big budget item, and Rudd will be looking for "savings" come budget time. 
Defence is doing themselves a grave disservice if they believe they can disobey a Ministerial directive, and then stuff up basic flight services, and still expect to get what they ask for.
The Defence Secretary and the CDF need become accountable, or step aside.
Their ineptitude is laughable for a nation that proudly remembers the sacrifices we make for others.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 April 2009)

gav said:


> Are you forgetting who she was serving?  You obviously have no idea about life in the military to make such a statement.




Yes, these Labor fellows have no idea on how to treat the servants. Respect is everything. It goes both ways

gg



rederob said:


> How pathetic can a Defence Department be.
> They refuse to comply with a Ministerial request to stop recovery action on overpayments.
> And they can't even work out what meals to serve - not for the first time - on a plane that specifically caters for VIP flights.
> Defence is a big budget item, and Rudd will be looking for "savings" come budget time.
> ...




Defence may be at some risk, but PM's piss off Defence at a huge risk to themselves. More dirt will surface.

gg


----------



## nulla nulla (4 April 2009)

I can see it now, GG consults Armed Forces and approves a coup. Australia to be run by a military juanta "until such time as democracy can be restored and independant elections held".


----------



## springhill (4 April 2009)

I wonder if K Dudd abused the strippers at the NY 'gentlemens' club for 'improper service'?
They wouldve slapped the yellow of his nasty old earwax stained teeth


----------



## Solly (4 April 2009)

springhill said:


> I wonder if K Dudd abused the strippers at the NY 'gentlemens' club for 'improper service'?
> They wouldve slapped the yellow of his nasty old earwax stained teeth




I'd love to see him trying to shove some singles in their g string..:


----------



## springhill (4 April 2009)

Solly said:


> I'd love to see him trying to shove some singles in their g string..:




Wonder what the pompous git wouldve said while doing it?
"Salutations female member of the human race i blissfully award you my financial contribution in appreciation of your professional contribution to increasing my levels of enjoyment, may i sample the sumptous banquet that are your artificially inflated mammary glands?"

Translation
"Hey love heres a few for giving me a boner, can i suck your t!ts?"


----------



## emma (5 April 2009)

http://www.schoolofthinking.org/2009/peel-the-orange/


----------



## nulla nulla (5 April 2009)

springhill said:


> Wonder what the pompous git wouldve said while doing it?
> "Salutations female member of the human race i blissfully award you my financial contribution in appreciation of your professional contribution to increasing my levels of enjoyment, may i sample the sumptous banquet that are your artificially inflated mammary glands?"
> 
> Translation
> "Hey love heres a few for giving me a boner, can i suck your t!ts?"




Nah t!ts produce milk, milk is animal fat, Kevs on a no animal fat diet, he would more likely ask if he could sample the sea food platter gyrating before his face.


----------



## Trevor_S (5 April 2009)

Here I am going to have to go against the crowd 

1. why is she in the RAF, if she had a cry because she was upset by serving the Prime Minister, then how is she going to handle being in a combat situation or some other dangerous situation.  Who the hell let her into the armed forces ???

2. I have had female staff burst into tears for me saying the most innocuous things to them.  Taking them quietly into the office and saying "we need to evaluate your work performance" has seen some female staff start to blubber. 

My point was that in and of itself, tears mean nothing, she could just be quick to tears a the drop of a hat and the prime minister might not have been particularly rude at all.

The flip side is, I have had female staff go through having a knife at their throat and not shed a tear, brave girls.  Perhaps that is the sort of employee that the RAF should be looking for ?

3. Harden the fark up.. please... geeze, my staff handle more abusive customers then that every day ! If she is that weak, perhaps she should resign from the RAF.  It's not as they they were being attacked by a squadron of MIG's !


----------



## MrBurns (5 April 2009)

Trevor_S said:


> Here I am going to have to go against the crowd
> 
> 1. why is she in the RAF, if she had a cry because she was upset by serving the Prime Minister, then how is she going to handle being in a combat situation or some other dangerous situation.  Who the hell let her into the armed forces ???
> 
> ...





How brave of you to have a go at a woman when you dont even know the circumstances, the armed forces arent all front line troops, why dont you try it sometimes we might see some real tears then...............yeah so just harden the fark up yourself


----------



## beerwm (5 April 2009)

errr,

it is the Prime Minister, and she is only a Flight Attendent - I'm sure the RAAF have Chefs, Janitors, etc - doesnt mean they are trained in Desert Warfare.

Anyway its no big deal, just another character flaw the PM has.


----------



## rederob (5 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> How brave of you to have a go at a woman when you dont even know the circumstances, the armed forces arent all front line troops, why dont you try it sometimes we might see some real tears then...............yeah so just harden the fark up yourself



You being such a sook can empathise, no doubt.
However, as one who been through basic training (mostly at Campbell Barracks), I can assure you that the PM has nothing on the average RSM , WOFF or WO when it comes to dishing out words of admonishment.
If indeed the female did shed a tear, it was more likely a reflection of her incompetence.  
The PM is THE regular traveller on the VIP flight and his diet is NOT a secret.  Any well trained attendant would have made it their business to know in detail the food and drink preferences of the most important travellers.
While the media might be beating up some rather old news - likely resulting from "payback" after the recent audit report on the overpayments debacle - those in the services generally are finding it a bit hard to believe that the RAAF reckon they can male mileage from the incident.
Our PM has a reasonable expectation that those who work with and for him are competent, indeed, the best of the best.  To put him in the air with a sorry bunch of wingers who clearly aren't up to the task makes the nation as a whole a laughing stock.
The RAAF should put this one behind them quickly, and ensure there are no more stuff ups.


----------



## MrBurns (5 April 2009)

rederob said:


> You being such a sook can empathise, no doubt.
> However, as one who been through basic training (mostly at Campbell Barracks), I can assure you that the PM has nothing on the average RSM , WOFF or WO when it comes to dishing out words of admonishment.
> If indeed the female did shed a tear, it was more likely a reflection of her incompetence.
> The PM is THE regular traveller on the VIP flight and his diet is NOT a secret.  Any well trained attendant would have made it their business to know in detail the food and drink preferences of the most important travellers.
> ...




So you've been through basic training, whats that got to do with it.
Is that why you are so nasty, couldnt handle it ?

The flight attendant is probably not used to rudeness from some one who is supposed to know better, the PM's poofy diet is no excuse to use his position to ABUSE a woman, the man's a wimp and you seem to take his side which doesnt say much for you either.


----------



## kitehigh (5 April 2009)

Trevor_S said:


> Here I am going to have to go against the crowd
> 
> 1. why is she in the RAF, if she had a cry because she was upset by serving the Prime Minister, then how is she going to handle being in a combat situation or some other dangerous situation.  Who the hell let her into the armed forces ???
> 
> ...




Last time I looked the RAF was the Royal Air Force and part of the British defense force.  But I'm sure you meant the RAAF (Royal Australian Air Force). 

She is probably your average trolly dolly who is in the Vip service because of her looks and not her fighting capacity...
I know I'm going to offend our airforce folks but generally only the fighter jet pilots have a fighting mindset.  Oh I should also give credit to the Caribou crews as they have some talented crews amongst them that have a can do attitude.


----------



## Solly (5 April 2009)

I'm probably speaking out of turn, but I reckon give this FA a ride-a-long with the cabin crew on a JQ Sydney-Denpasar sector at the end football season, that will harden her up for any in flight incident that she'll ever be likely to encounter on OZ Airforce One. :


----------



## kitehigh (5 April 2009)

rederob said:


> However, as one who been through basic training (mostly at Campbell Barracks),




I didn't know they ran basic training at Campbell Barracks, I always thought it was run at Kapooka in NSW. 

Back on topic, I think it was poor form for krudd to lose his temper and carry on like a pork chop.  He is suppose to be the Prime minister of this country and should know better.  He behaves like he is the all charming gentleman in public, but than when his guard is down his true colours shine through.  He doesn't fool me one bit, he is a great pretender just like when he staged his swear word at the workers rally recently.  I generally don't have much time for Politicians at the best of time, but Rudd annoys me even more.

Maybe the military can stage a coup with the blessing of the GG, and than we can really cull the fat and get rid of these unnecessary, self serving bureaucrats.


----------



## MrBurns (5 April 2009)

Kapooka is the place , was there last year to see my son at the presentation, won Precision at Arms too.

Rudd is a little acid tongued prick, he must have been particularly nasty to bring someone to tears then have to apologize.

There's a lot of people who would like to reintroduce him to meat....with knuckles in it.

I bet he wouldn't try that trick in a hotel in the western suburbs.......bully and coward.

Campbell Barracks is for gay recruits perhaps


----------



## nunthewiser (5 April 2009)

To whom it may concern

i am the prime minister

i am the chosen leader of your country

now shut ya bloody whining and go cook me some eggs


----------



## MrBurns (5 April 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> To whom it may concern
> 
> i am the prime minister
> 
> ...




Glad to (pass the laxatives cook)


----------



## Julia (5 April 2009)

rederob said:


> If indeed the female did shed a tear, it was more likely a reflection of her incompetence.



Yes of course.  She's just a bloody woman, isn't she.  Bound to be incompetent.




> The PM is THE regular traveller on the VIP flight and his diet is NOT a secret.  Any well trained attendant would have made it their business to know in detail the food and drink preferences of the most important travellers.



Rederob, in your typical fashion, you leap to make judgements.  Consider the following:
Extract from today's paper article by Glenn Milne:


> Royal Australian Air Force officials called the Prime Minister's office three times before the infamous "meltdown flight" to see whether any special meals were required and were told none were needed, it emerged yesterday.
> 
> ......It is understood that relations between the RAAF's 34 Squadron, which handles VIP flights, and the PM's office have become so bad over the way he treats RAAF staff, that a senior air force pilot has now been re-assigned to oversee any operations involving Mr Rudd.
> 
> "They've had to pull a senior pilot off flying duty and assign him to the VIP cabin crew because of Rudd's treatment of junior staff" the RAAF source said.




Fantastic, huh?   The RAAF have been so intimidated by our fearless leader that a top pilot has been told to go play cabin steward just to keep Mr Rudd happy.  Pathetic.


----------



## MrBurns (5 April 2009)

The more I learn about him and see him in action the less I like it, he 's slimy rat cunning too, you wait, he'll save one last handout then pull an early election to co incide with when the cheques arrive.


----------



## doctorj (5 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> There's a lot of people who would like to reintroduce him to meat....with knuckles in it.



Go easy on the protein supplements man.  They're beginning to leach into your brain.


----------



## MrBurns (5 April 2009)

doctorj said:


> Wow, I bet you reckon your a toughie.




Tougher than Rudd but chances are even you might be.


----------



## Macquack (5 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Rudd is a little acid tongued prick......
> 
> There's a lot of people who would like to reintroduce him to meat....with knuckles in it.




You are a disgrace Burns, encouraging violence against the Prime Minister.

Mr Tough Guy Burns is going to punch out Kevin Rudd.


----------



## MrBurns (5 April 2009)

Macquack said:


> You are a disgrace Burns, encouraging violence against the Prime Minister.
> 
> Mr Tough Guy Burns is going to punch out Kevin Rudd.




The line for takers on that score will start in Perth and end at Brisbane by the time his term is over.


----------



## nunthewiser (5 April 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

man i love this place 


should charge an entry fee at times i reckon


----------



## MrBurns (5 April 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> man i love this place
> 
> ...




Yeah it's better than TV


----------



## sinner (5 April 2009)

Wooh..I just stumbled into this thread.

Feels a bit like a poor art school rendition of the assassination of Julius Caesar.

Why the melodrama? Julia please calm down I am worried about you!

I reckon they are all scum, not worth getting riled up over certainly. 

I was  when Howard pushed through anti-terrorism laws, had his lapdog Brendan Nelson with his fingers in tertiary institutions, mixing religion with state etc etc.

So far Rudd (scum he is) has done nothing worse than your standard, military issue politician :


----------



## MrBurns (5 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Kapooka is the place , was there last year to see my son at the presentation, won _*Precision at Arms*_ too.




Correction - *Skill at Arms *


----------



## Macquack (5 April 2009)

Julia said:


> Extract from today's paper article by *Glenn Milne*:




That would be a credible article from a joke of a journo. He should have been sacked and/or retired gracefully after his drunken and violent attack on Stephen Mayne at the Walkley Awards.


----------



## MrBurns (5 April 2009)

sinner said:


> Why the melodrama? Julia please calm down I am worried about you!
> :




I agree with Julia, there have been a number of comments about how she should have been tougher because she's RAAF.

Rudd must have been at his crummiest to bring someone to tears, and why the hell should someone in the catering area be expected to be toughened against that sort of treatment, I think some people in here really don't have a clue.


----------



## rederob (5 April 2009)

Julia said:


> Fantastic, huh?   The RAAF have been so intimidated by our fearless leader that a top pilot has been told to go play cabin steward just to keep Mr Rudd happy.  Pathetic.



He clearly is incompetent, too.
It's such a wonderful beat up.
We are supposed to support our leaders with people capable of doing their jobs.
If they can't take the heat, they can get out of the firing line.
Rudd obviously felt sorry for her predicament - being incompetent AND a woman - and tendered an apology.  He's such a nice bloke.


----------



## MrBurns (5 April 2009)

Macquack said:


> That would be a credible article from a joke of a jorno. He should have been sacked and/or retired gracefully after his drunken and violent attack on Stephen Mayne at the Walkley Awards.




Glen Milne was pissed, he couldnt knock ther froth off a beer, he was/is frustrated with Mayne becuse Mayne is smarter then him but when sober he's a good journo and I believe his article 100%


----------



## MrBurns (5 April 2009)

rederob said:


> He clearly is incompetent, too.
> It's such a wonderful beat up.
> We are supposed to support our leaders with people capable of doing their jobs.
> If they can't take the heat, they can get out of the firing line.
> Rudd obviously felt sorry for her predicament - being incompetent AND a woman - and tendered an apology.  He's such a nice bloke.




Well that sums you up doesnt it


----------



## rederob (5 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I agree with Julia, there have been a number of comments about how she should have been tougher because she's RAAF.
> 
> Rudd must have been at his crummiest to bring someone to tears, and why the hell should someone in the catering area be expected to be toughened against that sort of treatment, I think some people in here really don't have a clue.



You just don't get it, do you.
She failed to do the job she was highly trained for.
And you want to blame the victim of her incompetence.
The PM has more important matters to deal with and shouldn't be distracted by sooky babies.


----------



## nunthewiser (5 April 2009)

Personally swinging to the idea that rudd is a TOP bloke , after all what other leader going to engourage me to take a year off on the dole after buying a brand new winnebago on a no repayment for 12 month system .....


he can yell at anyone he likes in my book


----------



## MrBurns (5 April 2009)

rederob said:


> You just don't get it, do you.
> She failed to do the job she was highly trained for.
> And you want to blame the victim of her incompetence.
> The PM has more important matters to deal with and shouldn't be distracted by sooky babies.




No YOU dont get it, Rudd is the sooky baby, a mature man would have not worried about it and left his staff to sort it out later and asked for a cheese sandwich.

He's just an arrogant tosser who spits it when he cant get his own way.


----------



## MrBurns (5 April 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Personally swinging to the idea that rudd is a TOP bloke , after all what other leader going to engourage me to take a year off on the dole after buying a brand new winnebago on a no repayment for 12 month system .....
> he can yell at anyone he likes in my book




Next trick ? call an early election before the money runs out.


----------



## doctorj (5 April 2009)

Why all the fuss?  A member of the air force got a bit teary in the line of duty.  Where's the story?


----------



## nunthewiser (5 April 2009)

doctorj said:


> Why all the fuss?  A member of the air force got a bit teary in the line of duty.  Where's the story?




LOL dunno m8 . story been changing by the minute , i heard she knocked him back for the mile high club and he lashed out

cant blame him tho , he is the boss after all


----------



## doctorj (5 April 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> LOL dunno m8 . story been changing by the minute , i heard she knocked him back for the mile high club and he lashed out
> 
> cant blame him tho , he is the boss after all



It sounds like the same old story - rather than attacking a person you don't like for their performance in the job, attack them for judgement outside of work.

Very poor.


----------



## nunthewiser (5 April 2009)

doctorj said:


> It sounds like the same old story - rather than attacking a person you don't like for their performance in the job, attack them for judgement outside of work.
> 
> Very poor.




personally i couldnt give a hoot about his flying escapades. sure makes for a lively thread here tho.

in my view his performance is laughable but hey whats he going to do , he is a politician after all and its all about nailing those votes first


----------



## rederob (5 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> He's just an arrogant tosser who spits it when he cant get his own way.



Last time I checked he was voted into power by the Australian electorate and now has a popularity rating approaching Hawke's record - and Rudd has achieved this during a global economic crisis.
MrBurns, you are soooooooo YESTERDAY.


----------



## numbercruncher (6 April 2009)

> "*As I recall it*, there was a flight, *I think *from Port Moresby, and I had a discussion with, *I think*, one of the attendants on the provision of food. It didn't last very long and *if* anyone was offended by that, including the attendant concerned, of course I apologise," he said.





What a tosser is our Kruddy ....

Hostie should get Government funded legal representation to sue Krudd for emotional damages


----------



## darnsmall (6 April 2009)

pointr said:


> I'm glad to see the general mood of the comments on ASF about our precious little PM on this issue. A person in his position could not pick a softer target than an airforce hostess, this poor girl is bound by a rigid military discipline system as well as rules of courtesy. The more I see and hear of our PM the more I find to dislike. Disappointingly the few comments I read on Newscorps site seemed to support his 'spoilt boy' behaviour and dismiss the reported initial denial by Rudd's spin doctor.




I thought the RAAF would be a bit tougher than that, I know it's the PM, she must really have liked him.


----------



## MrBurns (6 April 2009)

darnsmall said:


> I thought the RAAF would be a bit tougher than that, I know it's the PM, she must really have liked him.




It just amazes me how so many people think RAAF catering staff should be as thick skinned as front line military troops. I guess it takes all kinds or Rudd wouldnt be PM in the first place.


----------



## jonnycage (6 April 2009)

next time lets give permission to the staff to jetision  kevin 07  straight out
the cargo bay.  problem solved nationwide!!

jc


----------



## rederob (6 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> It just amazes me how so many people think RAAF catering staff should be as thick skinned as front line military troops. I guess it takes all kinds or Rudd wouldnt be PM in the first place.



The expectation is that they can do their job - properly.
Despite, apparently, having a senior Officer specifically appointed to ensure Rudd's concerns would be competently addressed, the RAAF team failed a basic hurdle.
It comes as no surprise that Rudd has taken many trips, and that the RAAF will have records of his previous meals.  If, for reasons unknown, the RAAF was unable to determine his specific meal requirement on this flight they should have adopted some contingency plans that ensured all bases were covered.  It appears they may not have planned for such a contingency:  If that was the case, then it just reinforces their incompetence.
Other nations must be laughing that a country as prosperous as Australia can't even feed their PM a meal of his choice when on official business.
It's embarrassing to think that the PM had to apologise for being human, and not the RAAF for failing in their most basic of duties.


----------



## MrBurns (6 April 2009)

rederob said:


> The expectation is that they can do their job - properly.
> Despite, apparently, having a senior Officer specifically appointed to ensure Rudd's concerns would be competently addressed, the RAAF team failed a basic hurdle..




The PM's meal isnt of national importance he's not diabetic just a huge woos.
Any MAN would have just opted for whatever they had, stop wasting the time of our forces with your childish whims, whimp !



> It comes as no surprise that Rudd has taken many trips, and that the RAAF will have records of his previous meals.  If, for reasons unknown, the RAAF was unable to determine his specific meal requirement on this flight they should have adopted some contingency plans that ensured all bases were covered.  It appears they may not have planned for such a contingency:  If that was the case, then it just reinforces their incompetence..




You're joking, dont ya think they might have better things to do LOL



> Other nations must be laughing that a country as prosperous as Australia can't even feed their PM a meal of his choice when on official business..




Yeah thats right they're all yuking it up over this story of international importance



> It's embarrassing to think that the PM had to apologise for being human, and not the RAAF for failing in their most basic of duties.




I'ts embarrassing that we have a PM so lacking in any qualities of a man or a leader that he cant handle his freeking lunch not being perfect, most people just grab whats on hand not the KRudd he wants it just right, weak and worthless.............


----------



## darnsmall (6 April 2009)

rederob said:


> The expectation is that they can do their job - properly.
> Despite, apparently, having a senior Officer specifically appointed to ensure Rudd's concerns would be competently addressed, the RAAF team failed a basic hurdle.
> It comes as no surprise that Rudd has taken many trips, and that the RAAF will have records of his previous meals.  If, for reasons unknown, the RAAF was unable to determine his specific meal requirement on this flight they should have adopted some contingency plans that ensured all bases were covered.  It appears they may not have planned for such a contingency:  If that was the case, then it just reinforces their incompetence.
> Other nations must be laughing that a country as prosperous as Australia can't even feed their PM a meal of his choice when on official business.
> It's embarrassing to think that the PM had to apologise for being human, and not the RAAF for failing in their most basic of duties.





I imagine the apology is for 
1. the abuse/tirade, no one deserves to be abused at work (except in basic training yeah?) but a lot of us do when we as paying customers don't get what we want. Having worked in cust'service, I know the abuse is usually not personal and a criticism of the company being represented
2. pr


----------



## darnsmall (6 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I'ts embarrassing that we have a PM so lacking in any qualities of a man or a leader that he cant handle his freeking lunch not being perfect, most people just grab whats on hand not the KRudd he wants it just right, weak and worthless.............




When's the last time you flew? I've never had a decent meal on a plane, can tell you though if it was a private flight for myself and they stuffed up the order I'd be pretty mad too; on behalf of all the taxpayer paying for the flight, taylored meal, inflight entertainment. Then again if I was PM I'd be flying Lynx Airways; food would be the last thing on your mind


----------



## MrBurns (6 April 2009)

darnsmall said:


> When's the last time you flew? I've never had a decent meal on a plane, can tell you though if it was a private flight for myself and they stuffed up the order I'd be pretty mad too; on behalf of all the taxpayer paying for the flight, taylored meal, inflight entertainment. Then again if I was PM I'd be flying Lynx Airways; food would be the last thing on your mind




Is one lunch so important, is Rudd so small minded that he actually thinks at that level, cant handle a minor matter such as this ?

Might be a private flight but he's not Bill Gates WE pay for his private flights not him, he's not the Sultan of Brunei for goodness sake.


----------



## rederob (6 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Any MAN would have just opted for whatever they had, stop wasting the time of our forces with your childish whims, whimp !



We wouldn't serve pork to a Jewish contingent on a VIP flight.
And we wouldn't serve alcohol to a Muslim contingent.
Perhaps unless they are on this RAAF plane that isn't capable of working out the basics.
And then they would all have to apologise for inconveniencing the flight crew.
Yeah..... get real MrBurns.
Not liking the PM is your prerogative.
Being clueless about this matter is your liability.


----------



## MrBurns (6 April 2009)

rederob said:


> We wouldn't serve pork to a Jewish contingent on a VIP flight.
> And we wouldn't serve alcohol to a Muslim contingent.
> Perhaps unless they are on this RAAF plane that isn't capable of working out the basics.
> And then they would all have to apologise for inconveniencing the flight crew.
> ...




His food fetishes weren't of the type you mantioned, it want religeous it was just a preferrence.

The rest of your post ( well all of it actually) is meaningless drivel, but I mean that in a sensitive caring way


----------



## sinner (6 April 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Is one lunch so important




It obviously is to you?


----------



## damien275x (6 April 2009)

Oh shut up if old Johnny was in charge we'd all be bashing him right now.
you just cant please anyone


----------



## kincella (6 April 2009)

doesn't the krudd have a personal lacky by his side at all times....or was he a butler....I would have thought it was the lacky's job to make the arrangements...including the food preferences before any dinner or luncheon he was to attend...
but then again that crew is on standby 24/7 to attend to the pm's needs...maybe they should ask him if he wants a vegemite sandwich today...

just lack of manners and understanding 
and probably the 'small man syndrome'''...the little ones yell the loudest

in comparison, he is making mark latham look good


----------



## nomore4s (6 April 2009)

kincella said:


> in comparison, he is making mark latham look good




Lets not get carried away. Having a 1 run in with a trolly dolly is hardly comparable with some of Mark Lathams antics.


----------



## kincella (6 April 2009)

its not just the air hostess.....its about all the other staff....
and I bet it was Jeeves job to ensure the right food was served.....
but jeeves left ......so there you go....

16 members of his personal staff have left so far,,,an average of one a month...that made the news last week...apparently he acts like a bully when the camera's are off
lost 40% of his staff by Dec 08
65 departures out of 270 staff....gilliard is worse..her staff turnover is 50%

and this last Sat......
His staff turnover is about to reach 16, or one a month since winning office, with the latest casualty being $78,000-a-year ex-butler John Fisher, dubbed "Jeeves" by the Opposition, The Daily Telegraph reports.

"Jeeves" will join a range of advisers, secretaries and assistants to leave the turbulent PM's office. 

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25287096-5000540,00.html

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,24763370-601,00.html


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (6 April 2009)

When I was young and dumb, once in the presence of my old man I let my temper get the best of me to someone who was seving a meal. He pulled me aside and said "If you want to tell the quality of a person, don't look at how they treat their superiors of their equals, look how they treat their subordinates." He then soundly chastised me for my behaviour, using words like treating others as you expect to be treated, made me apologise and pay a generous tip.

I can honestly say I've never lost my temper at a subordinate (male or female) ever again.

Yes we don't know what was said, yes we don't know if the FA has the emotional fortitude of an eggshell, but his record shows poor form and a remarkable lack of maturity for a man his age to behave in such a way.

Perhaps Kevin lacked a strong male role model eh?

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## kincella (6 April 2009)

Sir O, 
apparently the laborites were being taught how to laugh..or be happy or something just as silly...
maybe they should be taught   manners, and protocol, and decorum, and take anger managment classes too...

like the nouveau rich....it can go to their heads and they pretend to act like they 'think' the others do...
to watch them in parliament..and then on the news its like watching a 'jekkyl and hyde' makeover...for the 5 main players


----------



## nomore4s (6 April 2009)

kincella said:


> its not just the air hostess.....its about all the other staff....
> and I bet it was Jeeves job to ensure the right food was served.....
> but jeeves left ......so there you go....
> 
> ...




Big deal we've all had @rsehole bosses. Still doesn't compare with Mark Latham imo.


----------



## darnsmall (6 April 2009)

kincella said:


> Sir O,
> apparently the laborites were being taught how to laugh..or be happy or something just as silly...
> maybe they should be taught   manners, and protocol, and decorum, and take anger managment classes too...
> 
> ...




Kincella you touch on an interesting point here, that I didn't think of before. I'm guessing everyone at one stage or another has seen question time in parliament? I remember the first time I saw it I thought the chairmen was going to kick them all out for being so rude and bad tempered, little did I know at the time that this was the done thing. 
If this is how they act in part of their job I imagine it may well become part of their personality? Maybe like League players politicians need minders, not butlers, but baby sitters/dog handlers to make sure they don't get off their leash? I don't follow the antics of politicians that closely, but I'm surprised that you don't hear of more outbursts like this and Iguanagate.


----------



## kincella (6 April 2009)

nomore4s....he is not just any old boss....its the PM we are talking about....he should be just a cut above the average joe.....

the money, the job, the special attention he receives....all the perks of office...
one expects more of that office than any old average joe blow boss
or feral out there...surely


----------



## nomore4s (6 April 2009)

kincella said:


> nomore4s....he is not just any old boss....its the PM we are talking about....he should be just a cut above the average joe.....
> 
> the money, the job, the special attention he receives....all the perks of office...
> one expects more of that office than any old average joe blow boss
> or feral out there...surely




Maybe all his staff are leaving because he actually works them hard and expects a high standard from them - something most public servants wouldn't understand or like. I don't really know why his staff turnover is high and I don't really care.

I don't really like Rudd but I didn't like little Johnny or Costello either. Some of you guys carry on like he should be perfect and any mistake/slip up is cause to hang him, and no doubt most of you had a whinge about little Johnny and will be whinging about the next Prime Minister at some point as well.


----------



## kincella (6 April 2009)

ear wax anyone....
actually took little notice of the others.....
but this one stands out like a bull in a china shop...


----------



## nulla nulla (6 April 2009)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> When I was young and dumb, once in the presence of my old man I let my temper get the best of me to someone who was seving a meal. He pulled me aside and said "If you want to tell the quality of a person, don't look at how they treat their superiors of their equals, look how they treat their subordinates." He then soundly chastised me for my behaviour, using words like treating others as you expect to be treated, made me apologise and pay a generous tip.
> 
> I can honestly say I've never lost my temper at a subordinate (male or female) ever again.
> 
> ...




In what is supposed to be a classless society, it never ceases to amaze me when i see/hear people talking about "superiors", "equals" and "subordinants". Some people still walk arround with their heads in the clouds believing their inherited wealth makes them part of some "ruling class" that are better than the masses. You treat others as you would have others treat yourself.


----------



## MrBurns (6 April 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> In what is supposed to be a classless society, it never ceases to amaze me when i see/hear people talking about "superiors", "equals" and "subordinants". Some people still walk arround with their heads in the clouds believing their inherited wealth makes them part of some "ruling class" that are better than the masses. You treat others as you would have others treat yourself.




I wouldnt worry, if anyone can truly make a society without class it will be Herr Rudd.


----------

